# Bolens Iseki 48" Snow Blower, PTO & 54" Mower Deck For Sale



## gmsjcole (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a Bolens Iseki 48" snow blower, PTO & 54" mower for sale near South Bend, IN. I would consider any reasonable offer. E-mail me at [email protected]

Gary


----------



## Chet McVay (Oct 5, 2017)

Is it an under belly deck or a rear 3 point mower deck?


----------

